# First impressions of 3D



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Last night I sat down with the 3D Blu-Ray "Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs". I must preface this by saying that I do NOT have one of the new 3DTV's on the market. I have a 2 year old Samsung HL61A750 61” 1080p using the Panasonic DMP-BDT350 Blu-Ray player. The shutter glasses are from a previous purchase made for the TV that work just fine running at 60HZ for each eye.

There have been a lot of questions on this forum about whether 3D will catch on for home viewing. Do we really need it? Will people even bother spending the money on something that can almost be called a gimmick? Quite frankly it was nice to actually sit down and view an entire movie in the new 3D format just to see how it holds up.

I like 3D. I try to see movies in theaters in 3D. I have my own anaglyph (red - green) 3D movies in my home collection. Obviously the local Cineplex is still the best place to see 3D movies (although theaters do vary). Anaglyph home 3D is basically the bargain basement version. It works but the coloring is terrible and overall picture quality is something to be desired.

After seeing all types of 3D systems in my lifetime, this new home 3D standard basically rocks! The awesome clarity of Blu-Ray coupled with a high refresh rate for each eye equals a home 3D experience I have never seen before. Every detail can be seen and movement was smooth with almost no flicker. I didn’t realize how immersed I was in the movie until it was over, even more so than in the theater because I didn’t have people around me creating distractions.

At this point I’m pretty much sold. I will continue to purchase 3D titles and wait for the prices to come down on 3D home theater projectors. My Samsung is 61 inch so I can only imagine how great this 3D will be when blown up to over 100 inches. If you are collector of Blu-Ray titles, I would highly suggest starting your 3D collection now. The Blu-Ray titles contain a 2D version so you can enjoy them before you purchase your 3D system. Personally I’m already drooling to see Avatar in 3D again which hopefully will happen later this year.

So, definitely 2 thumbs up. I’m not saying rush out and buy yourself a 3DTV and Blu-Ray player now, but if you are a home theater enthusiast, keep this in the back of your mind and save your pennies. I guarantee you will not be disappointed.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Great to hear Chris.

I still need to purchase glasses and an adapter for my Mits sets, but I'm really looking forward to the experience.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

I am in the same boat as your take on the whole 3D movie thing.

I purchased a Samsung Plasma (PN50C7000) because it was a great 2D TV but got 3D to boot. I am no movie enthusiast in the slightest. I like good movies but don't buy a lot and nor do I go the the theater very often but I love my home set-ups!

My Wife and I sat down and played the Monsters Vs. Alien movie in the 3D Samsung Blu-Ray player and she, as I, was very impressed. I could tell we were wanting more 3D material after we were done viewing it.

I figure if it leaves us wanting more content, it must be a pretty good thing. Can't wait to see more nature live shots and baseball in 3D!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I suppose there are super critical viewers who notice flicker/judder with the current crop of 3D TV's. My own experience in viewing Monsters vs. Aliens on my son's Samsung 55 inch 3D LED TV (in Dallas) was very positive. I wear glasses and had no problem with wearing the shutter glasses over my regular glasses. The 3D effect makes for a very positive viewing experience, surprisingly about as good as IMAX 3D in my opinion, and as Chris points out, without the distraction of other audience members.
Before I had the opportunity to watch 3D TV in a home environment, I had a very negative opinion (No, No, 1000 times No! is what I'd said). Now, I'm sold on it, but will have to do without until our current big screen TV bites the dust.


----------

